# 2. Downhillrennen in Frammersbach



## bernd e (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
am 22./23.06.2013 findet das 2. Frammersbacher DH-Race statt.

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren und auf der Veranstalterseite: MSF-Frammersbach.de/DH kommen nach und nach die Infos zum Rennen (natürlich auch hier ).

Soviel sei gesagt, es gibt einige Neuerungen wie der Transport den Berg hoch, der Zeitpunkt, die Altersklassen und natürlich (wie schon in der Überschrift zu lesen) 2 Tage.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Spessart


----------



## fastmike (17. Januar 2013)

hi,das ist schön zu hören das es bei euch weitergeht,denn es war klasse!
info über den bergaufshuttle wäre interresant.
gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (19. Januar 2013)

Wir setzen zwei London-Doppeldecker ein


----------



## DH_is_FUN (29. Januar 2013)

wird wieder geil


----------



## duke83 (29. Januar 2013)

mal schauen ob ich's dieses Jahr pack...wenn schon mal was in der Nähe ist


----------



## bernd e (29. Januar 2013)

2012 waren schon einige Tues dabei, da nehmen wir deins noch mit ... hau rein und Termin vormerken!


----------



## Yannick_ (29. Januar 2013)

london doppeldecker ist ne super idee!!


----------



## bernd e (30. Januar 2013)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> london doppeldecker ist ne super idee!!





Wir haben uns die Kritik vom letzten Jahr zu Herzen genommen und uns damit intensiv beschäftig. Daher wird es einige Neuerungen geben, seit gespannt und tragt euch schon mal den Termin im Kalender ein.
Ich denke in 4 Wochen (somit immer noch 4 Monate vor dem Rennen) gehen die Infos und Anmeldung online.

nagelt mich jetzt aber bitte nicht auf den Termin "4 Wochen" fest!!!


----------



## Morgoth (17. März 2013)

Hi, nachdem euer DH-Rennen ja letztes Jahr ein voller Erfolg war, würde ich dieses Jahr auch mal mitfahren. 
Da es diesmal über 2 Tage geht, ist dann ein Tag Training und ein Tag Rennen?
Wie hoch wird die Anmeldegebühr ca. sein?


----------



## bernd e (17. März 2013)

Geplanter Zeitplan:
Sa. Training und Seeding Run
So. Training und Wertungslauf


----------



## Morgoth (17. März 2013)

Cool alles klar. Und gibt es nur einen Wertungslauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (18. März 2013)

Wenn es der Zeitplan hergibt, 2 Läufe, sonst einer. Bei zwei Wertungsläufe fällt das Sonntagstraining kürzer aus.


----------



## bernd e (3. April 2013)

ACHTUNG!!! Es gibt was neues.

Die London-Doppeldecker haben uns abgesagt und kommen als Shuttle nicht in Frage 

*Dieses Jahr machen wir LIFT-Shuttle!!!*  Also, übt schon mal das Schlepperfahren


----------



## Morgoth (3. April 2013)

Ab wann kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## Yannick_ (3. April 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!! Es gibt was neues.
> 
> Die London-Doppeldecker haben uns abgesagt und kommen als Shuttle nicht in Frage
> 
> *Dieses Jahr machen wir LIFT-Shuttle!!!*  Also, übt schon mal das Schlepperfahren



jawoll das sind gute news


----------



## bernd e (3. April 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man sich anmelden?



Ich schätze ab Ende kommender Woche. Ich hoffe, ich schaff das zeitlich 

Ihr dürft ab jetzt WERBUNG machen 

Infos folgen dann auch noch auf der Webseite (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Cyclingtobi (4. April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/155534701275031/

Hier gehts zur Facebookveranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (19. April 2013)

ACHTUNG!
Die Webseite ist überarbeitet und ganz wichtig, die Ausschreibung ist seit eben online!!!

Feuer frei und anmelden!!!
www.msf-frammersbach.de/dh


----------



## bernd e (7. Juni 2013)

Wer sich die Nachmeldegebühr sparen will sollte seine Nennung bis 10.06. 24 Uhr geschickt und die Startgebühr überwiesen haben (also Geldeingang bis 14.6. (Buchungszeit von 3 Tagen angenommen)).

Startplätze waren gestern noch 126 frei.


----------



## bernd e (10. Juni 2013)

Fax ist wieder online!


----------



## schorlebiker (14. Juni 2013)

servus
hab mich nun mal fürs rennen angemeldet, was das shutteln angeht, macht ihr reifen oder schläuche für besseren halt an die bügel?
oder muss ich mir den so fast untern arsch krallen das der hundertptozentig hält?


----------



## bernd e (14. Juni 2013)

Reifen oder Schauchstück bitte an die Sattelstütze machen. An den Bügeln ist nichts.


----------



## Morgoth (15. Juni 2013)

Was hat es eigentlich mit der "neuen Zeitnahme" auf sich?


----------



## bernd e (17. Juni 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit der "neuen Zeitnahme" auf sich?



Eigentlich wollten wir auf ein Transpondersystem gehen. Aus div. Gründen wird es aber bei Lichtschranke bleiben, ist ja bei DH-Rennen auch eine übliche Zeitnahme.


----------



## bernd e (17. Juni 2013)

Ab jetzt bitte nicht mehr die Teilnahmegebühr überweisen. Banken benötigen für eine Buchung bis zu 3 Tage. Wenn eine Buchung nach Freitag den 21.6. eingehen sollte, kann diese nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Morgoth (17. Juni 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir auf ein Transpondersystem gehen. Aus div. Gründen wird es aber bei Lichtschranke bleiben, ist ja bei DH-Rennen auch eine übliche Zeitnahme.



Finde ich eine sehr gute Entscheidung...habe z.B. beim BBNR schlechte Erfahrungen mit Transponder. Gut, da war es auch miserabel organisiert...


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Juni 2013)

@Bernd

so 'n Mist - letztes Jahr war das Bike kaputt, dieses Jahr bin ich nicht da. Legt das doch nächstes Jahr mal bitte so, dass ich auch mal mitfahren kann. ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (18. Juni 2013)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @Bernd
> 
> so 'n Mist - letztes Jahr war das Bike kaputt, dieses Jahr bin ich nicht da. Legt das doch nächstes Jahr mal bitte so, dass ich auch mal mitfahren kann. ;-(



Wir müssen unseren Termin leider nach der Mehrheit richten  Sorry.

Und hätteste was gesagt, hättest du meins nehmen können (ich hatte ja keine Zeit zum fahren)


----------



## MTB-1988 (18. Juni 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wir müssen unseren Termin leider nach der Mehrheit richten  Sorry.
> 
> Und hätteste was gesagt, hättest du meins nehmen können (ich hatte ja keine Zeit zum fahren)



Dann eben 2014!


----------



## Morgoth (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das die Skihütte: GoogleMaps Koordinaten 50.053102,9.473961.

Werden die Startnummern an der Skihütte ausgegeben? Und wo kann man zelten?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (19. Juni 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das die Skihütte: GoogleMaps Koordinaten 50.053102,9.473961.
> 
> Werden die Startnummern an der Skihütte ausgegeben? Und wo kann man zelten?



Wenn du in Frammersbach bist wird der Weg zur Skihütte ausgeschildert sein!!
Zelten ist direkt an der Skihütte möglich und Duschen sind auch vorhanden!


----------



## bernd e (20. Juni 2013)

Koordinaten habe ich jetzt nicht da, aber wie Drecksaff schreibt, ist ab dem Ortseingang der Weg mit ADAC-Pfeile (rote oder gelbe) beschildert.
Fahrerlager ist dann auch angegeben. Wenn du der Beschilderung folgst und oben an kommst, musst du um den Lift hinten herum, an der Skihütte vorbei und 50 m später bist du im Fahrerlager.


----------



## Morgoth (20. Juni 2013)

Sauber danke alles klaro dann mal bis Samstag.


----------



## bernd e (21. Juni 2013)

Für potentielle Nachmelder: Aktuell sind noch 95 Plätze frei.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (24. Juni 2013)

Für alle die das Rennen verpasst haben, hier *MSF Frammersbach DH Race in 6 Minuten Video*!


----------



## bernd e (24. Juni 2013)

... und hier der Pressebericht, die Ergebnisse und der Link zum Filmchen auf der Veranstalter Seite 
Ergebnisse 2. DH-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (25. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke hat wieder sehr viel spass gemacht...
Gibt es denn irgendwo fotos vom rennen?


----------



## bernd e (26. Juni 2013)

Auf unserer Webseite ist der Film von Leo verlinkt und im FB-Album von  Absolutely Framedgibt es auch Bilder. Weitere folgen sicher noch in FB und von uns kommen auch noch welche.


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2013)

Hi wir veranstalten wieder einen Downhill Lift-Testtag in Frammersbach
am 22 september an der skihütte ab 13:00 Uhr
https://www.facebook.com/events/193920524119999/?ref=3

cheers


----------

